# anniversary ideas when separated??



## ls878 (Jul 2, 2009)

in about a week, my husband will be moving out. our anniversary is in one month. we have a 1yr. old too. what can i do to keep my mind off things. guess where my husband is going. vegas baby! how nice for him don't ya think? he's never been to into the clubs, and i honestly thing he'll be gambling most of the time. but vegas??? really!

i thought about going out of town with our son, taking the dog, and going to the beach or something. any suggestions? disneyland was an option, but our son is too young to appreciate it. i don't know...


----------



## al_in_al (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm in the same position, my husband left 5 months ago and our anniversary is in less than 4 weeks. He will be in Germany, for a trip that I was supposed to go on (it wasn't planned before he left, but it was something I had been invited to). He will be living it up with friends, and I will most certainly be alone that day (except for going to work).

I will be spending over a week with my family between now and then, which will help greatly. But still, I wish I could just completely forget about it, as I'm sure he will.


----------



## ls878 (Jul 2, 2009)

we had a discussion about it. he wants to have his mind somewhere else since thinking about our day will be hard on him. vegas will definitely help with that! sense my bitterness?? oh well, he is going to do what he is going to do. 

so i had to reschedule a trip we both planned to visit his dying mother in another state. i forgot about an important work commitment, so I have to switch my dates. my husband will still be going. he got a hotel room b/c his sister and him have a bad relationship now that all our drama is going on. so i'm thinking of going the weekend of our anniversary. will that help me keep my mind off things or do you think being with his family will be a disaster for me? the other option is to go visit his mom the following weekend and to do a girl's trip on our anniversary weekend. i voting for girl's trip i think. :smthumbup:


----------

